# picture



## Elin (Oct 19, 2006)

Sending a new picture of my boobs in a (to)tight top


----------



## Elin (Oct 19, 2006)

kisses to you all:kiss2:


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice pic


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im sorry but isnt this board for weight gain & fantasy?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Im sorry but isnt this board for weight gain & fantasy?


Yeah, I'm thinking the mods are getting a bit trigger-happy here.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

oh boy, another creepy headless boob shot. 
thanks a bunch for contributing.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh boy, another creepy headless boob shot.
> thanks a bunch for contributing.


Something tells me you don't like her pics.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Something tells me you don't like her pics.


well I mean they are in the wrong board this is for weight gain & fantasy
says so before entering
& the only posts this person has done is showing off her boobs


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

Her first one got moved by the mods - why, I'm not sure - so she probably thought this was the right place to post from here on.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Her first one got moved by the mods - why, I'm not sure - so she probably thought this was the right place to post from here on.



I dont think it is.....
gee you keep track
you wanna see boobs join one of the beautiful girls paysites & see their boobies
they actually say something here on dims......


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Something tells me you don't like her pics.



dude if you're at all familiar with my rep around this parts, you know how much i love boobs. 
really, i'm a huge fan. 
but i'm not such a huge fan of "HI BOARD, INSTEAD OF WORDS IMMA JUST POST CROPPED PICTURES OF MY TITS AD NAUSEAM, K? K!"
but that's just one girl's opinion. and maybe there's a place for that kind of thing, somewhere on these forums, which i'm just unfamiliar with.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> I dont think it is.....


Me neither.



elle camino said:


> dude if you're at all familiar with my rep around this parts, you know how much i love boobs.
> really, i'm a huge fan.
> but i'm not such a huge fan of "HI BOARD, INTEAD OF WORDS IMMA JUST POST CROPPED PICTURES OF MY TITS AD NAUSEUM, K? K!"
> but that's just one girl's opinion. and maybe there's a place for that kind of thing, somewhere on these forums, which i'm just unfamiliar with.


Maybe she's not sure how else to contribute - English might not be her first language.

Anyway, boobies.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

plenty of people here are ESL, and they manage to do more than just post random creepy (i'm sorry, i just find disembodied boobs to be creepy) pictures.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe some enterprising soul should do a little photomanipulation and put a face to the chest.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Maybe some enterprising soul should do a little photomanipulation and put a face to the chest.



there are tons of beautiful women on here who actually have something to say why dont you go look at them.... not some random chick who post a boob pic & nothing else but...


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> there are tons of beautiful women on here who actually have something to say why dont you go look at them


you mean like you?  I've looked and I'm still looking, worry not


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> you mean like you?  I've looked and I'm still looking, worry not


LMAO LMAO please do not think in anyway I was worried about that..... trust me I am not
jealous or worried that was just funny thanks


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

dude. 
that's not what she's saying. 
there's a rule on the paysite board that the women who post there have to contribute elsewhere, instead of just stopping by and pimping their sites every now and again. 
it's a good rule, and if we extrapolate to the weight board, you can see what we're saying. 

also - is it just me, or is this board for fat/gaining/feeding/whatever/etc? i don't really see any of that here. 
there are tons of places on the internerd where the point is to look at normal-sized girls with big boobs. it's pretty much the basis for the entire internet, in fact. so...yeah. why here?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> dude.
> that's not what she's saying.
> there's a rule on the paysite board that the women who post there have to contribute elsewhere, instead of just stopping by and pimping their sites every now and again.
> it's a good rule, and if we extrapolate to the weight board, you can see what we're saying.
> ...



Thank you!! :kiss2: 
Thats what I was trying to say this is the weight board for weight gain & fantasy.. not boob pics


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't get me wrong - I think it's a bit weird too, and doesn't belong on this board, of all places.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

oh it's definitely funny.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

This IS the appropriate place for ANY one of us to share pictures of our fleshy bodies that aren't doing it commericially. Back off on that part.

If ya have exceptions to the specific poster, that's fine. But don't be acting like we can't post boobs here or that some of us can but not others or that ONLY fantasy stuff goes here. 

Man if I lose another erection to you people, I'm gonna flip. Heh.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Man if I lose another erection to you people, I'm gonna flip. Heh.



Come, again??  oops!

<grabs for an anatomy book>


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

girl i'm not saying people _can't_ post pictures of their bodies on this board. i'm saying it's icky to cruise on over to a board, and make your first, second third, and only posts pictures of your disembodied rack.
it's just a silly way to make an introduction. say something! if not, i'm just going to assume you're sniping someone's photobucket account and posting _their_ boobs, and you're really some giant hairy dude.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree with the girls... 

Also these threads do not impress me, as I have my own boobies to look at.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Also these threads do not impress me, as I have my own boobies to look at.


_word_.
and frankly i prefer mine, as they have a (imho rockin) body attached.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> This IS the appropriate place for ANY one of us to share pictures of our fleshy bodies that aren't doing it commericially. Back off on that part.
> 
> If ya have exceptions to the specific poster, that's fine. But don't be acting like we can't post boobs here or that some of us can but not others or that ONLY fantasy stuff goes here.
> 
> Man if I lose another erection to you people, I'm gonna flip. Heh.



what I said was. this board specifically says for weight gain & fantasy
so how are just random pics of boobs part of the weight gain...
I couldnt care less if someone wants to post their boobs I just said that I dont think this board if for that.. being it does sau "weight gain"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't like looking at her boobies either....but that's only because I'm jealous.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

People are actually complaining about pictures of breasts and covered breasts no less. 

"Oh no boobs! Run for the hills!!"

Like there aren't enough pissing matches in the hyde park to join in on.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't like looking at her boobies either....but that's only because I'm jealous.



aaaand my argument is complete!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> what I said was. this board specifically says for weight gain & fantasy
> so how are just random pics of boobs part of the weight gain...
> I couldnt care less if someone wants to post their boobs I just said that I dont think this board if for that.. being it does sau "weight gain"



I disagree with ya Sexxxy, but as Jack noted, I've got arguments in HP to join.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> People are actually complaining about pictures of breasts and covered breasts no less.
> 
> "Oh no boobs! Run for the hills!!"
> 
> Like there aren't enough pissing matches in the hyde park to join in on.


dude that's the thing. nobody's really complaining about someone posting their boobs. boobs are grand, boobs are fabulous, yay boobs. 
but ferchrissakes it's just unsettling when it's all one person is ever going to post, there's no context, it's not like 'hey, you may know me from other parts of this board, and look here are my boobs!'. it's just 'hello, i am boobs.'

and afg: if you're seriously implying that i'm jealous of this chick's rack, you may need to refresh your memory re: my rack.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> girl i'm not saying people _can't_ post pictures of their bodies on this board. i'm saying it's icky to cruise on over to a board, and make your first, second third, and only posts pictures of your disembodied rack.
> it's just a silly way to make an introduction. say something! if not, i'm just going to assume you're sniping someone's photobucket account and posting _their_ boobs, and you're really some giant hairy dude.



So we meet again, elle camino. And again, we talk of boobs. I dare you to shut the fuck up and post some B00bs. 
<3


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

you know what.......... I give up funny how some random chick who only comes here to post her boobs nothing more has the regulars debating over this... I mean here we are we all post things in other boards getting along but over this we cant


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So we meet again, elle camino. And again, we talk of boobs. I dare you to shut the fuck up and post some B00bs.
> <3


every picture i post is a picture of my boobs, ladyface. it doesn't matter what angle, they're camera hogs.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I disagree with ya Sexxxy, but as Jack noted, I've got arguments in HP to join.



hey thats fine.. I dont come here to dims to argue...... I come here to be among people who are like me


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> you know what.......... I give up funny how some random chick who only comes here to post her boobs nothing more has the regulars debating over this... I mean here we are we all post things in other boards getting along but over this we cant



Ha Ha, honey, I hope you see that most of us are having a grand time discussing this and there aren't any hard feelings. I'm sorry you feel this way.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

no hard feelings whatsoever, on my end. 
literally.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> every picture i post is a picture of my boobs, ladyface. it doesn't matter what angle, they're camera hogs.



Well, I for one am not satisfied. Outdo our original poster. I double dog dare you.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

but see...i have a personality.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have no hard feelings


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> but see...i have a personality.



Teehee. I get ya. I concede. It's your personality that makes you stand out from the OP. agreed.


(that was just me being nice hoping for boob shots later)


----------



## Mini (Oct 19, 2006)

Sad thing is that this is the closest I've been to boobs in about a week.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, I for one am not satisfied. Outdo our original poster. I double dog dare you.



Now see that I wouldnt have said a thing if elle does this I see her around in al the forums she isnt like hey heres my boobs & thats that

now show them elle lets see some boobies


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

guys seriously how could you have missed the 500 million other cleavage-parade shots i've posted around here? sheeeeeeesh.
you snooze you lose.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 19, 2006)

did somebody say boobies?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> Sad thing is that this is the closest I've been to boobs in about a week.




Apparently last weeks boobs weren't good enough to carry over to this week.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> Sad thing is that this is the closest I've been to boobs in about a week.



And they're in Denmark.

If you ever come stateside, give me a ring.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> guys seriously how could you have missed the 500 million other cleavage-parade shots i've posted around here? sheeeeeeesh.
> you snooze you lose.



but we are making requests here........ show us boobies!! :smitten:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> but we are making requests here........ show us boobies!! :smitten:


hooray for more boobies!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Mini (Oct 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Apparently last weeks boobs weren't good enough to carry over to this week.



I've been home with a back injury. Not been out of the house since Monday, except for a brief excursion to the grocery store for some tuna.

Hey, even cripples need to eat.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Now see that I wouldnt have said a thing if elle does this I see her around in al the forums she isnt like hey heres my boobs & thats that
> 
> now show them elle lets see some boobies



To review:

1. Woman bares (covered up) boobies.
2. Other women complain about the boobies.
3. They attack each other about the boobies. 
4. They make up with each other.
5. They begin to demand that each other show their boobies. 

6. Men lurk in the backround waiting for #7.
7. ???

I'll never need care about what women do in packs in the ladies' rooms......

And if ActivistFG has an erection, I'll post MY boobies.   

-Spanky


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Spanky said:


> To review:
> 
> 1. Woman bares (covered up) boobies.
> 2. Other women complain about the boobies.
> ...




OMG THAT IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED!!!

It doesn't matter, I'm laughing too hard now...


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Spanky said:


> To review:
> 
> 1. Woman bares (covered up) boobies.
> 2. Other women complain about the boobies.
> ...




#7 women have pillow fights in underwear with boobies & bellies bouncy playfully =)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I've been home with a back injury. Not been out of the house since Monday, except for a brief excursion to the grocery store for some tuna.
> 
> Hey, even cripples need to eat.



Sorry to hear about the back injury and of course you need tuna...but next time pick up some fresh boobies while you are at the store before last weeks go stale.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 19, 2006)

Spanky said:


> 1. Woman bares (covered up) boobies.
> 2. Other women complain about the boobies.
> 3. They attack each other about the boobies.
> 4. They make up with each other.
> ...



8. Profit!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> OMG THAT IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED!!!
> 
> It doesn't matter, I'm laughing too hard now...



he cant think straight all he has is boobies on his mind lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Spanky said:


> And if ActivistFG has an erection, I'll post MY boobies.
> 
> -Spanky



Am I allowed to say CLITORIS here? Cause you do know that upon arousal, the clitoris hardens, much like an erect penis.

Now, post your boobs.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sorry to hear about the back injury and of course you need tuna...but next time pick up some fresh boobies while you are at the store before last weeks go stale.



lol that was too funny


----------



## love dubh (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Am I allowed to say CLITORIS here? Cause you do know that upon arousal, the clitoris hardens, much like an erect penis.
> 
> Now, post your boobs.



You know, I think Elin just tired of MYSPACE. There are only so many horribly mispelled comments you can tolerate. 

Now,

post pix of yr ttz plz.

thx.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

now see this is why I come here....... I love the people here grrrrrrr even when we disagree I guess Im hate disagreements I like getting along

yeah yeah I know Im a loser 


ELLE WHERE ARE THE BOOBIE PICS?? :batting:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

More boobs close ups just to piss people off. Yes, I am evil. But in a good way. As an added bonus, they are even Halloween themed boobs.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

Spooky boobs!! Huzzah!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Am I allowed to say CLITORIS here? Cause you do know that upon arousal, the clitoris hardens, much like an erect penis.
> 
> Now, post your boobs.



On the road tonight. No camera. But I will do it. Headless of course. Just to really piss off the ladies. 

No comments will be made either. 

BTW, you can't say CLITORIS, its a "girlie pee-pee"


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> More boobs close ups just to piss people off. Yes, I am evil. But in a good way. As an added bonus, they are even Halloween themed boobs.


ha ha ha............ I like boobies from chicks who have something to say thank you


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Spanky said:


> On the road tonight. No camera. But I will do it. Headless of course. Just to really piss off the ladies.
> 
> No comments will be made either.
> 
> BTW, you can't say CLITORIS, its a "girlie pee-pee"



Wait.................. what kind of headless pics are u sending?? :shocked: cause I may have u just pm them to me hehehe jk


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Spooky boobs!! Huzzah!!


Now here we go.. those are some boobies


----------



## Mini (Oct 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sorry to hear about the back injury and of course you need tuna...but next time pick up some fresh boobies while you are at the store before last weeks go stale.




Last time I did that I got probation. >_<


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> thank you



You're welcome and since you were so polite...more boobs!!!!

Vampire boobies!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Spooky boobs!! Huzzah!!



Once again I must protest. I don't wanna see boobies that make mine look like popped balloons. :doh:


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> You're welcome and since you were so polite...more boobs!!!!
> 
> Vampire boobies!!


how about some bettie page boobies.... I like thick women thank u


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

i love how men will always immediately assume girls are jealous of other girls. 
"ehh, she's just jealous. probably on the rag or something, right? am i right? _girls_, right!?!?"
way to evolve, dudes.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 19, 2006)

What are you ladies going to do when our little cherry Danish logs back on to 70 some posts having nothing to do with her. 

Boy, you guys are in trouble.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

HELO I AM ABY, PLEASE TO BE CHECKING OUT MINE ELBOW





KK BAI NOW, LUV U GUYS!
:kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i love how men will always immediately assume girls are jealous of other girls.
> "ehh, she's just jealous. probably on the rag or something, right? am i right? _girls_, right!?!?"
> way to evolve, dudes.



I am so jealous of you elle you all sexxy with your lip ring 

meow


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i love how men will always immediately assume girls are jealous of other girls.
> "ehh, she's just jealous. probably on the rag or something, right? am i right? _girls_, right!?!?"
> way to evolve, dudes.



How dare you claim that I have in any way evolved. The NERVE of some people. Now go take a midol. Bwahahahahaha!!!

I have not yet even begun to post boobs! Off to google!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> HELO I AM ABY, PLEASE TO BE CHECKING OUT MINE ELBOW
> 
> KK BAI NOW, LOVE U GUYS!
> :kiss2: :kiss2:



You know, its times like this I get real pissed about not having rep cans anymore. Cause I really wanted you to get to maximum cans, lady. cans.....merrrrrrrr


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> HELO I AM ABY, PLEASE TO BE CHECKING OUT MINE ELBOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shocked: 
:eat2:

ok that was funny


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

I KNO U LUV MY HOTT ELBOW, AFG:smitten:   :wubu: 
KK BAI!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> How dare you claim that I have in any way evolved. The NERVE of some people. Now go take a midol. Bwahahahahaha!!!
> 
> I have not yet even begun to post boobs! Off to google!!!



I wonder if we should just get it over with and start a boobs BUT NO NIPPLES thread.

As a feminist, I'll be kicking some male ass.

As a bi girl with a thing for boobs, well, let's keep this safe space.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> I KNO U LUV MY HOTT ELBOW, AFG:smitten:   :wubu:
> KK BAI!


You are now my favorite person on here :wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

:wubu:  :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :bow: :blush: :batting: :blink:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> How dare you claim that I have in any way evolved. The NERVE of some people. Now go take a midol. Bwahahahahaha!!!
> 
> I have not yet even begun to post boobs! Off to google!!!



Now I don't know if Jack is a woman or man. My God. Woman avatars, male name. <consults anatomy book MORE closely)

Seriously. I didn't know. :doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I wonder if we should just get it over with and start a boobs BUT NO NIPPLES thread.



I don't know, I'm already having too much fun annoying people in this one. I just find the absurdity of the whole thing beyond funny.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Now I don't know if Jack is a woman or man.



The test results were inconclusive.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> The test results were inconclusive.



I guess I just don't know Jack. 

post pix pls tanks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey, look! I don't have a head! Just boobs! (and a huge face).








AFG delivers. remember that. I deliver with smiles too.   :happy: :batting:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

Toon boobies!!!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't know, I'm already having too much fun annoying people in this one.


dude you fail at both annoying people, _and _posting good boobs.

also HI afg's boobs! so nice to put a rack to the personality.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> dude you fail at both annoying people, _and _posting good boobs.



This one's for you. Thank you wikipedia!!


----------



## Mini (Oct 20, 2006)

My God, those hills have a woman growing out of them.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, that's the thing. I didn't move the thread, but I know that the paysite board is _only_ for paysites. Women used to post their pics on the old Weight Board, and so I don't think anything would be wrong with posting them here, unless it is also attached to a paysite, with adverts, etc. I'm no fan of headless pics, male or female, but I don't see why this thread wouldn't be okay here. Then again, I don't mod this section, either, just speaking as a longtime poster.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> This one's for you. Thank you wikipedia!!



Ew. Mutant tit flesh. Get them away from me!

Edit: THERE'S A SNAKE IN HER BRA!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 20, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Edit: THERE'S A SNAKE IN HER BRA!


someone should save that poor snake, he's gonna suffocate!!! on the other hand, what a way to go.....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm no fan of headless pics, male or female, but I don't see why this thread wouldn't be okay here.



Exactly, the whole thing has just been so surreal. Also, love em or hate em, by weight Room standards the pics are pretty dang mild. I dont get the hoopla. Like I said, what? people cant get their fill of complaining in the Hyde Park?

You know, pics of shirtless BHM arent my bag. But I dont go to the BHM forum and rag on them. Ive seen several headless shirtless BHM avatars, again while not exactly my favorite thing to look at, but Im not gonna complain about it. More power to em I say. 



maire dubh said:


> Ew. Mutant tit flesh. Get them away from me!



I don't want to live in a world where people can't enjoy mutant boobies.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

if calling people out for being creepy and dumb on the internet is wrong, i don't want to be right.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> if calling people out for being creepy and dumb on the internet is wrong, i don't want to be right.



Love me. For I am amazing.




Edit:





Boobs that can see.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> if calling out people for being creepy and dumb on the internet is wrong, i don't want to be right.



Then consider yourself called out.  

Nevermind me, I'm gonna go obsessively harass the BHM now. "Put a shirt on for God's sakes."

But before I go.......wait for it....wait for it.....

*Dr. Girlfriend boobies!!!! *


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Exactly, the whole thing has just been so surreal. Also, love em or hate em, by weight Room standards the pics are pretty dang mild. I don’t get the hoopla. Like I said, what? people can’t get their fill of complaining in the Hyde Park?
> 
> You know, pics of shirtless BHM aren’t my bag. But I don’t go to the BHM forum and rag on them. I’ve seen several headless shirtless BHM avatars, again while not exactly my favorite thing to look at, but I’m not gonna complain about it. More power to em I say.
> 
> ...



so I see how this was meant for me being I was the one who first said something....... either way i am not offended or bothered by it..... 

Have a great day... Im done


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

Spanky said:


> On the road tonight. No camera. But I will do it. Headless of course. Just to really piss off the ladies.
> 
> No comments will be made either.
> 
> BTW, you can't say CLITORIS, its a "girlie pee-pee"



Whoa...wait..I am only skimming this thread because ..well...it is obvious the reason ..BUT...say what??..you are going to post a picture of your weenis WITHOUT the head....eieioooooo..mommy!!

And..you cannot call a CLITORIS a pee-pee...taint got no peehole...Spanky, you might want to delve a bit deeper into that thar anatomy book.. ...or, I will post my gentles(what i call my stuff) and say I am from Denmark

i need sleep, but i think i will spread some joy in the chat room


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> i need sleep, but i think i will spread some joy in the chat room



Dunno about anyone else, but that sounds like trouble to me.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Then consider yourself called out.


i will, when/if i ever decided to jam a fork in my ear, yank out my brain, and start trolling the internet with cropped pictures of some chick's rack i fished from myspace.


edit: hehehe 'gentles'. <3


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Exactly, the whole thing has just been so surreal. Also, love em or hate em, by weight Room standards the pics are pretty dang mild. I dont get the hoopla. Like I said, what? people cant get their fill of complaining in the Hyde Park?
> 
> You know, pics of shirtless BHM arent my bag. But I dont go to the BHM forum and rag on them. Ive seen several headless shirtless BHM avatars, again while not exactly my favorite thing to look at, but Im not gonna complain about it. More power to em I say.
> 
> ...




Jack, I can only speak for myself, even though I wish more people would submit to my charms..but..my small 'problem' with the pics is they are the same friggin things we see all OVER the net...slender(ish) woman with huge ones, who only posts her hoots.The coy.."I hope you like"(bat lashes) just grates on the nerves a wee bit.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> Love me. For I am amazing.


HELO NINTENDOS, UR LIKING MY ELBOW, YES?
:batting: :batting: :batting:
KISSES


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> so I see how this was meant for me



What? You have mutant boobies?  

Considering this was the last line you quoted from my post...



> I don't want to live in a world where people can't enjoy mutant boobies.



you gotta admit the timing comes off as a little funny. 

And no my post was not directed at anyone specifically. Just the absurdity of the whole thing.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> HELO NINTENDOS, UR LIKING MY ELBOW, YES?
> :batting: :batting: :batting:
> KISSES



Your elbow is quite possibly the Eight Wonder of the World my dear.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

UR WANTING TO FEED MY ELBO PIES AND ICED CREAMS, YES?
:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i will, when/if i ever decided to jam a fork in my ear, yank out my brain



You mean you haven't done that already? Brains....brains.... 



mossystate said:


> just grates on the nerves a wee bit.



For you Mossy, I will be serious for a moment. But only a moment  

Honestly, there have been much more truly cringe worthy stuff posted in the weight room than some cropped pic of a woman's cleavage. The pic got way WAY more negativity and attention than it deserved. 

Like I said, opening up a thread and seeing an avatar of a shirtless headless BHM isn't exactly something I personally want to see. But at the same time, I'm not going to try humiliate the guy by bashing the pic. Other people like it and if it makes him feel good about himself, more power to them.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> UR WANTING TO FEED MY ELBO PIES AND ICED CREAMS, YES?
> :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:



YES!!!!!!:batting:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

i know i haven't been posting here for years or anything, but jack, you've never struck me as the type of person who'd resort to silly allusions to me being mentally deficient, just because we disagree on something pretty pointless. 
color me surprised.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i know i haven't been posting here for years or anything, but jack, you've never struck me as the type of person who'd resort to silly allusions to me being mentally deficient, just because we disagree on something pretty pointless.
> color me surprised.



*Colors you pink*:doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i know i haven't been posting here for years or anything, but jack, you've never struck me as the type of person who'd resort to silly allusions to me being mentally deficient



Sticking a fork in your head isn't the smartest thing in the world to do now is it? Plus, considering the way you've been taking pot shots at the original poster, you'd think you'd have a better sense of humor over an obvious joke. I even did the "brains..brains.." zombie thing. I mean, come on.



> color me surprised.



I surprise a lot of people. Call it a gift.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

the first time i figured it was a joke, the second time i smelled sour grapes. 
and i'd imagine that when you've made the life decision to be a headless boob posting internerd troll, you've accepted the inevitability of occasional potshots. 
<3


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> the first time i figured it was a joke, the second time i smelled sour grapes.



Sniff, sniff...that's odd. Usually I just smell kinda moldy. 




> and i'd imagine that when you've made the life decision to be a headless boob posting internerd troll, you've accepted the inevitability of occasional potshots.



Oh, snap! You have some real issues there girlfriend. Uh, huh.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 20, 2006)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY BOOBIES. I HOPE YOU LIKE. I HOPE YOU WANT TO FEED THEM AND MAKE THEM GROW BIG AND PLUMP. :eat1: :eat2: I KNOW YOU GUYS LIKE THE BOOBIES!  :smitten: :kiss2: 






Oh wait, this wasn't my first post, so it will lack maximum impact. If anybody could send me a time machine, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

I declare Jack Skellington king of this thread, having been around the longest and having the best avatar.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I declare Jack Skellington king of this thread, having been around the longest and having the best avatar.



Or Queen.....

The tests were inconclusive you know.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Or Queen.....
> 
> The tests were inconclusive you know.



That's fine. He can be Queen too, as long as he shares. Because I also declare myself Queen of this thread.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's fine. He can be Queen too, as long as he shares. Because I also declare myself Queen of this thread.



GREAT! A Queen and a Kween. One uses female avatars and a male name and the other drives a Cavalier (when it has gas).

Rip-snortin' royalty, I'll say.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Spanky said:


> GREAT! A Queen and a Kween. One uses female avatars and a male name and the other drives a Cavalier (when it has gas).
> 
> Rip-snortin' royalty, I'll say.



I'll take no more lip from you, man servant Spanky! None! 

The Queen always has gas! I will continue to defend Elin proudly in my Cavalier.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow.... looks like this thread exploded overnight.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The Queen always has gas!



Nope, I'm not even gonna go there.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The Queen always has gas!





babyjeep21 said:


> Wow.... looks like this thread *exploded* overnight.


:bow:  Yes.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

You have gas? Thank goodness for the monitor between us!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> You have gas? Thank goodness for the monitor between us!



Too much ruffage in the diet.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

. . . . . . . .


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> HERE IS A PIC OF MY BOOBIES. I HOPE YOU LIKE. I HOPE YOU WANT TO FEED THEM AND MAKE THEM GROW BIG AND PLUMP. :eat1: :eat2: I KNOW YOU GUYS LIKE THE BOOBIES!  :smitten: :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A pair of boobies <consulting anatomy book> YES, they generally do come in pairs. And when they flock together, they start arguing about each other, then they make up, and so on and so forth......

If you knew what guys really want, RW....I heard those boobies taste like chicken. 

The female looks a little flat breasted, ya know? <consulting bird anatomy book now> Wait females boobies don't have.......

Fugetaboutit.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> You have gas? Thank goodness for the monitor between us!



No, no, no. She means that she just farts in the gas tank. 

Haven't you ever heard the saying "I'm driving on fumes" ? 

- Your humble servant


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Too much ruffage in the diet.



Hey now, Lilly. Don't make me force everyone on this thread to eat raw Kale with Santaclear.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey now, Lilly. Don't make me force everyone on this thread to eat raw Kale with Santaclear.



My intestines begin to whine the moment I lay eyes on a green vegetable now. I'm allergic I think.


----------



## Regular Bill (Oct 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> HELO I AM ABY, PLEASE TO BE CHECKING OUT MINE ELBOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle-
Your elbow is really,really hot, but in my book nothing is hotter than a sexy pair of kneecaps. 


Bill


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My intestines begin to whine the moment I lay eyes on a green vegetable now. I'm allergic I think.



I just got the best idea ever for a photo set.

AFG, nude, wearing only green vegetables. Hmmmm....ponder...

And then, LillyBBBW, you could do your photo set covered in hamburg, no?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just got the best idea ever for a photo set.
> 
> AFG, nude, wearing only green vegetables. Hmmmm....ponder...
> 
> And then, LillyBBBW, you could do your photo set covered in hamburg, no?



ROFLMAO!! More like covered in empty Benadryl boxes. If one can be allergic to tree pollen and ragweed I'm going to milk it for all it's worth and claim a vegetable allergy when it suits.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> ROFLMAO!! More like covered in empty Benadryl boxes. If one can be allergic to tree pollen and ragweed I'm going to milk it for all it's worth and claim a vegetable allergy when it suits.



ha ha.

You'd look sooooo cute in a bikini made out of the little white and pink boxes.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just got the best idea ever for a photo set.
> 
> AFG, nude, wearing only green vegetables. Hmmmm....ponder...
> 
> And then, LillyBBBW, you could do your photo set covered in hamburg, no?



Damnation!!!..I wish you had NOT mentioned produce!!!

In my defense, I DO post pictures of my face..so..LEAVE ME ALONE!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Damnation!!!..I wish you had NOT mentioned produce!!!
> 
> In my defense, I DO post pictures of my face..so..LEAVE ME ALONE!!



Oh. My. God.

All my rep belongs to you!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmm





oh hell..sorry..my brain is mushy, today...carry on


----------



## isotope (Oct 20, 2006)

You know, I dont really care much about the background of the user who started this post or why she did. Hell, if she only posted this picture and disappeared forever and ever, fine.

Because it's one damn fine picture.

Breasts and Freedom Forever.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 20, 2006)

All Hail Boobs!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2006)

I really couldnt be bothered with reading the whole thread so I have a question..
Is this whole thread just about some unknown woman's boobs? 

Second question, can I post some pics of my boobs? and would I be allowed to show my face with them or is that poor taste? 

Third question
If Im not allowed to post a boob pic here, would I be an attention whore if I started an entire thread about my boobs?

Im so confused right now...... :doh:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 20, 2006)

between having a "belly library" on the BHM/FFA thread and having a boob library?

Maybe some posters here like their boobs and want to show them off and/or talk about them. Maybe some other posters would appreciate them. I can't see why it's such a big deal. There was a thread a couple of months ago where a woman said she didn't like it when men posted pictures of their midsections and hoped for compliments, and many respondents said they loved seeing those pictures and if the OP didn't like it, she didn't have to look.

Elin's pictures were well received by some, not so much by others. I can't see why it wouldnt' be ok to have a boob thread.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really couldnt be bothered with reading the whole thread so I have a question..
> Is this whole thread just about some unknown woman's boobs?
> 
> Second question, can I post some pics of my boobs? and would I be allowed to show my face with them or is that poor taste?
> ...



No, the whole thread started about that but became a free for all sort of about boobs. Its funny, but maybe you had to be there.

I think you should TOTALLY post pictures of boobs.

What I think should happen now is that someone that's a somewhat known poster, and a woman, should start a boobs thread. Start over clean without all these pages.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't remember who, but one of the 'known' women on here did post a picture of her rack.

Would it have to be face with breasts, or could it be just breasts?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What I think should happen now is that someone that's a somewhat known poster, and a woman, should start a boobs thread. Start over clean without all these pages.



now we are talking.......

is this thread still here?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What I think should happen now is that someone that's a somewhat known poster, and a woman, should start a boobs thread.



If that happens, you know, I am so totally going to have to repost Dr. Girlfriend's boobies.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmmm.. let's have you boys start a penis thread..

I realize we are not allowed to post or view penises in all their glory..soooooo...be creative

Penis Under Wraps-

tin foil

underwear

banana leaves

the Sunday funnies(for those who have a penis that is comical in some way)

a forlorn weenis, poking it's lil self into an empty bag of peanut(heh) M&M's


So??

Want to be groovy in the eyes of a straight or bi woman..or a lesbian who just happens to enjoy the human form..then..POST! 

*I am thinking the thread would be closed, which would, in my mind,be a double standard..and simply tragic* 

I will start a thread, if there are any real men out here..*snicker*


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmm.. let's have you boys start a penis thread..
> 
> I realize we are not allowed to post or view penises in all their glory..soooooo...be creative
> 
> ...




or we can have them just privately e-mail them to us


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> *I am thinking the thread would be closed, which would, in my mind,be a double standard..and simply tragic*



The real double standard is men are allowed to post shirtless pics and women are not. I have yet to see a picture of genitals, male or female, posted at dims. And thank goodness for that.



> I will start a thread, if there are any real men out here..*snicker*



I am not a real man nor have I ever claimed to be one. 

But if you really want to check out lots of partial male nudity, I hear there is a fair amount at the BHM forum.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

I say lets start another thread already


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> I say lets start another thread already



People couldnt handle one thread of boobs. Another would cause a disaster of biblical proportions.

Im talking Old Testament, real wrath-of-God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling. Forty years of darkness, earthquakes, volcanoes. The dead rising from the grave. Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together. 

Mass hysteria!!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> People couldnt handle one thread of boobs. Another would cause a disaster of biblical proportions.
> 
> Im talking Old Testament, real wrath-of-God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling. Forty years of darkness, earthquakes, volcanoes. The dead rising from the grave. Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together.
> 
> Mass hysteria!!


 I can see u just love to bust chops.. hope it made ur day :doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> I can see u just love to bust chops.



Especially when people take themselves way to seriously over something udderly ridiculous. Yes, I went there.

And I am the only one that has seen Ghostbusters?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Especially when people take themselves way to seriously over something udderly ridiculous. Yes, I went there.
> 
> And I am the only one that has seen Ghostbusters?




If it makes ur day...... Have fun

I dont take myself seriously but I know when someone busts my chops 

but we had fun.. so Im done with it


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> but I know when someone busts my chops



If you think a Ghostbusters quote is busting your chops, I really don't know what to tell you. 



> I guess not everyone has to like me...



Yeah, like I am totally going to dislike someone over something is ridiculous as this.  

No one said anything about not liking anyone. Sure, I might think some people reacted a little over dramatically and maybe took themselves a weensy bit too seriously, but dislike anyone over this? Oh, heck no.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Ha ha to everything on this page.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> If you think a Ghostbusters quote is busting your chops, I really don't know what to tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so how about a belly rub?


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> The real double standard is men are allowed to post shirtless pics and women are not. I have yet to see a picture of genitals, male or female, posted at dims. And thank goodness for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey pumpkin...less yappin..more dropping your hoonders and gettin creative!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 20, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> so how about a belly rub?



Eh, why not.  



mossystate said:


> Hey pumpkin...less yappin..more dropping your hoonders and gettin creative!!!!



Trust me, you don't wanna see what I got. _Shudder_


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

Trust me, you don't wanna see what I got. _Shudder_[/QUOTE] 

inquiring minds NEED to know :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> People couldnt handle one thread of boobs. Another would cause a disaster of biblical proportions.
> 
> Im talking Old Testament, real wrath-of-God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling. Forty years of darkness, earthquakes, volcanoes. The dead rising from the grave. Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together.
> 
> Mass hysteria!!



I think I saw that movie. It might even be out on DVD by now -- wasn't it a 70's disaster flick, Jack?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> I think I saw that movie. It might even be out on DVD by now -- wasn't it a 70's disaster flick, Jack?



I think you are thinking of the 70s classic disaster movie Thats Armageddon by Samuel L. Bronkowitz productions.

The most realistic depiction of death, doom and destruction in motion picture history. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm8txY989Iw


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, that must have been it. It really had everything didnt it? True, *gripping drama!!!!!*

(my god, Jack, this is laugh out loud hilarious!)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> It really had everything didnt it?



Yep, that movie had it all. Even I was scared. They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

No, they don't. I want the full-length version.


----------



## ripley (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't believe this thread doesn't have Jes's boobs in it yet. 



I'm strangely disappointed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> No, the whole thread started about that but became a free for all sort of about boobs. Its funny, but maybe you had to be there.
> 
> I think you should TOTALLY post pictures of boobs.
> 
> What I think should happen now is that someone that's a somewhat known poster, and a woman, should start a boobs thread. Start over clean without all these pages.



Yes, Im more comfortable with the idea of posting in threads dedicated to exactly that purpose- just seems like a good way to share/show off without it looking like attention whoring  

I also agree totally about the known woman poster part, too

You're a well-known woman poster, right....? 

Oh, btw, about the penis thread, I have seen enough d**ks on the internet to laugh a lifetime....


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, btw, about the penis thread, I have seen enough d**ks on the internet to laugh a lifetime....



SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!..

So have I..but I have seen few Dimension Dicks...Well, not true, I have seen a few dicks out and about...


----------



## Elin (Oct 22, 2006)

I´m sorry if a post this thread in wrong forum.
But i dont understand why you be so upset over my picture.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Oct 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh boy, another creepy headless boob shot.
> thanks a bunch for contributing.



And, preytell, what does _this_ malicious comment contribute?


----------



## mrman1980uk (Oct 22, 2006)

Elin said:


> Sending a new picture of my boobs in a (to)tight top



You are very pretty 

(By the way, you might find an altogether more friendly response here: http://fatcelebs.net/forum - look for the "non-celebs" section  ).


----------



## Mini (Oct 22, 2006)

mrman1980uk said:


> And, preytell, what does _this_ malicious comment contribute?



The funny.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Elin said:


> Sending a new picture of my boobs in a (to)tight top




God bless the boobs! :wubu: 


Great pic!


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## ladyapplesauce (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG second post and I kind of love this thread. Anyway my two cents is that I love me some boobs and as a card carrying queer (i can rep this) I will say that boobs are nearly always great but elle has something on this whole disembodied thing and this can also be a critique sites like stuffers and other wg sites about this whole creepy belly without a face/boobs without a head kind of thing. It would be nice to say be something a little bit more than a vessel for pleasing body parts, yes? I'd like to think that we can appreciate boobies without being shitty and objectifying their owners.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay.... I love the "Breasts Not Bombs" picture!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the woman on the right might be a co-worker of mine....although I've never seen that much of her so its hard to tell for sure.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2006)

Are political nipples allowed on Dims?   

Yay for breasts.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

mrman1980uk said:


> And, preytell, what does _this_ malicious comment contribute?




the signs of an actual personality


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

These are not MY boobs of course, but still one of the biggest pair I have ever seen! 

and of course I just had to add them here since HP is just NOT political enough fo me

not to mention that since someone else got away with a pic of not only boobs, but actualy nipples too, I thought that some Bush to go along with them would only be fitting. 

View attachment boobs.jpg


----------



## mrman1980uk (Oct 23, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> the signs of an actual personality



It is better to have no personality than a malicious one.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Oct 23, 2006)

ladyapplesauce said:


> ...elle has something on this whole disembodied thing and this can also be a critique sites like stuffers and other wg sites about this whole creepy belly without a face/boobs without a head kind of thing. It would be nice to say be something a little bit more than a vessel for pleasing body parts, yes? I'd like to think that we can appreciate boobies without being shitty and objectifying their owners.



It is always nicer, of course, to see a face as well, but one can perhaps understand why people are reluctant to post things that might identify themselves if they are also posting racy pictures that are, in theory, accessible to the billions of people who use the internet.


----------



## Mini (Oct 23, 2006)

mrman1980uk said:


> It is better to have no personality than a malicious one.



Better red than dead, dammit!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2006)

mrman1980uk said:


> It is better to have no personality than a malicious one.



Expressing displeasure at someone posting random pictures of their breasts (and not posting anything else) doesn't mean that someone has a "malicious" personality.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

mrman1980uk said:


> It is better to have no personality than a malicious one.



LOL...I would hardly call her malicious. My take on what she had to say was not NO BOOBIES, or YES BOOBIES, but only with headshot included...

Instead I understood her to mean....have something, anything at all to say...contribute something other than JUST boob shots and NOTHING else...even the paysite board has a rule (not that I can say I have seen it enforced) that requires the ladies posting there to contribute to other areas of the board...

As far as any of the guys showing belly/chest shots, I'm willing to bet that if that was ALL they posted, more than once and made no effort to contribute in any other way, at some point someone would have something to say about it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> LOL...I would hardly call her malicious. My take on what she had to say was not NO BOOBIES, or YES BOOBIES, but only with headshot included...
> 
> Instead I understood her to mean....have something, anything at all to say...contribute something other than JUST boob shots and NOTHING else...even the paysite board has a rule (not that I can say I have seen it enforced) that requires the ladies posting there to contribute to other areas of the board...
> 
> As far as any of the guys showing belly/chest shots, I'm willing to bet that if that was ALL they posted, more than once and made no effort to contribute in any other way, at some point someone would have something to say about it.




Good post, Debbie +1


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 23, 2006)

I love this thread. Seriously. It's got everything. Near nudity, huge mammaries, active discussion, controversy, political boobs, people calling each other malicious, my boobs, joking. This is why I don't watch TV.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 23, 2006)

I kind of feel like this thread has turned into the Jerry Springer Show of Dimensions Forums.....


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good post, Debbie +1




Well thank you, thank you very much...(spoken in my best Elvis voice) 

View attachment elvis.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I love this thread. Seriously. It's got everything. Near nudity, huge mammaries, active discussion, controversy, political boobs, people calling each other malicious, my boobs, joking. This is why I don't watch TV.




and just when you thought it had it all....THE KING has entered the building!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I kind of feel like this thread has turned into the Jerry Springer Show of Dimensions Forums.....



hey now, wait a minute....

Until I see boobie pics of chics cat fighting I do not deem this thread Jerry worthy!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 23, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> hey now, wait a minute....
> 
> Until I see boobie pics of chics cat fighting I do not deem this thread Jerry worthy!



Yeeeeeeeah, I come from certified white trailer trash roots and this thread is getting there, but its got a long way to go to reach Springer status.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 23, 2006)

this thread needs more boobies


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 23, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> this thread needs more boobies



I posted a picture of Dr Girlfriend's boobies. What more could someone ask for!? Damn, you people are hard to please.


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tit's a wonderful life!


 *


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Spooky boobs!! Huzzah!!




_I should have seen that one coming..._


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 24, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I should have seen that one coming..._



It had to be done. Mwhahahhahahah!!!


----------

